# Woohoo, packet received



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Postman just delivered my membership packet. Woo Hoo!

cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice early xmas present what more could you want


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

There'll be another along soon as well :wink:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> There'll be another along soon as well :wink:


Sweet!.


----------

